# Ubuntu sous virtualbox



## Gsgsd (8 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'espère poster dans la bonne rubrique. J'ai virtualbox (à jour) et Ubuntu 9.04 d'installé. Et lorsque je suis en plein écran quand ma souris va en haut de l'écran j'ai la barre du haut et le dock de Mac OS X qui apparaît c'est assez chiant. Personne ne saurait éviter cet effet ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

je ne crois pas que tu puisses le désactiver... c'est juste parce que ça reste un logiciel qui tourne sur mac os, même si il émule un autre système!


----------



## Gsgsd (8 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> je ne crois pas que tu puisses le désactiver... c'est juste parce que ça reste un logiciel qui tourne sur mac os, même si il émule un autre système!


C'est bien dommage car c'est hyper chiant quand tu vas chercher dans le menu d'Ubuntu que le menu et le dock apparaisse !

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

mais il n'est pas impossible que certaines personnes plus calées que moi te disent le contraire et t'explique comment faire... j'espère pour toi!


----------

